# Ex Alexandra Towing Co. Tug Presumed Lost



## FLYERS (Sep 21, 2005)

Those who have an interest in tugs and towage might be interested in this news article.

The former ATC tug, Reboubtable, now named Jupiter 6, is missing in the Southern Indian Ocean, with a crew of 12.

Last contact with thevessel was on 05.09.05 when she reported her position as 35 52S / 23 25.9E.

The tow she had with her has been located by another vessel two days ago in position 38.00S / 24 57E and it is reported that part of the tugs wire and the anchor chain bridle are still in situ.

The Smit Amandla has been dispatched to take command of the tow and return to South Africa.

No wreckage or oil has been sighted in the area.


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello George:

She's really had a varied career.
http://www.tugspotters.com/tugs/JUPITER.6.htm
Let's hope the crew will be found alive.

Bruce C.


----------



## FLYERS (Sep 21, 2005)

Bruce,

I served on vessel several times whilst she was part of the Alex. Towing fleet.

The last time I sailed on her was in the late '80s, when we were in a Force 10 with a barge in tow heading south in the Irish Sea. At one point we were actually going backwards due to the windage the barge was carrying.

It is sad day when you hear news like what has been posted and yes it would be great if the crew are found safe and well, but 4 weeks after her last position is transmitted it doesn't look too promising for them.

Cheers


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello George:
Time slips by and I am forgetting it's already October. It doesn't look good.
As a youngster I used to love watching the Steel & Bennie and Clyde Shipping tugs bustle about on the Clyde, but that's as close as I ever got to one.
The 'Redoubtable' was an impressive looking tug.
www.tugtalk.co.uk/images//2004/10/53684.jpg

Best,
Bruce C.


----------



## erussellrv (May 24, 2005)

*Google Earth Latitude and Longitude*

For those with a PC, you can download a free copy of Google Earth.
http://earth.google.com/

You can then type in the latitude and longitude of the missing tugboat or the reported position of its tow and you get "zoomed" to the location.

Eric


----------

